# Pop/Rock/Alternative Orchestral



## Clbraddock (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello,

I’m looking for an orchestral library primarily for adding some strings, brass, winds to some pop type indie music. I primarily work in pro tools and logic and have plenty of reverb ir options. My thinking is that I want very dry samples so that I can place the instruments in the same reverb/space as live tracked instruments.

Im pretty comfortable with midi programming and notation (I actually have a music composition bachelors from what seems like a lifetime ago)

Initially I was looking at spitfire studio pro based on the current sale, but it sounds like a lot of people have a negative perception of this library. It also sounds like it may have early reflections still baked in, so that it’s not completely dry.

Would VSL be a better option or is there something from spitfire that would work for me? Spitfire is cheaper (especially with the sale ending today) With VSL should I go for the VI version even though it sounds like it is being discontinued for synchron or should I go with the synchronized libraries which are still able to be used dry. I’m not familiar with either player software. I don’t mind complexity, but don’t want to buy into abandonware either.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bill5 (Jan 22, 2021)

I suggest checking this particular thread out https://vi-control.net/community/threads/looking-to-buy-an-entry-level-orchestral-sample-library-under-£200-247.93069/


----------

